# ILR Document checklist



## jambomambo (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey guys I am looking to apply for my wifes ILR in March 

My wifes spouse visa was valid from 07/04/2016 and she came to UK 13/04/2016

BRP Leave to Enter - 04/05/2016
Expiry - 07/01/2019

BRP Leave to Remain - 18/01/2019
Expiry - 15/08/2021

So to apply 28 days early from when she entered UK I have worked it out that I can apply from 16th March 2021 onwards? 

Below is my ILR document checklist please can you advise if I need to add anything or of I am missing anything that would greatly appreciated. 

*Proof of Application*
Applicant's passport (all pages scanned)
Sponsor signed declaration
Part 1 Consent to checks form signed by applicant
Part 2 Consent to checks form signed by sponsor

*Proof of ID and Travel History*
Applicant's BRP card
Sponsor passport (all pages scanned)

*Finance*
6 months original payslips (covering September 2020 – March 2021)

6 months Bank Statements (covering September 2020 – March 2021) 

Applicant's Employer Letter confirming employment

6 months wage slips stamped

*Residence in the UK
Accommodation*
Parents' Land Registry document

Letter from parents giving us permission to live in the house

Tenancy Letter showing adequate space in the house etc.. 

*Cohabitation*
Correspondence Letters (quite a lot, however some joint some individual, covering the last 2.5 years) - It will be from each of the following months:
September 2018
February 2019
July 2019
December 2019
May 2019
October 2020
March 2021

All from credible sources i.e. hospital letters, GP letters, phone bill statements along those lines. Will need to find these also! 

*Other*
English B1 pass certificate
Life in the UK pass certificate pass screenshot from website 
Marriage Certificate (translated to English / and original copy)
Divorce certificate
Daughter's birth certificate (British)
Daughter's passport
Letter dated in the last 3 months confirming daughter's address (i.e. from her school or GP)


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

> So to apply 28 days early from when she entered UK I have worked it out that I can apply from 16th March 2021 onwards?


Yes that's right

English language and LITUK certificates should go under Education

Marriage/divorce documents should go under Life Events

Don't submit "quite a lot" of correspondence. You only need 6 jointly-addressed letters. This is a very common mistake on this forum, don't supply more than is asked for or you may unwittingly delay your application because they do scrutinise everything. 

Otherwise it looks good, I wish you success


----------



## jambomambo (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank you for getting back to me I will make a note of where to put the documents.

Just one question I have. I will be getting my March bank statement on 24/03/201 and will then submit the online application form as I get paid on 20/03/2021 so everything will be up to date.

In terms of the letter of employment if I ask my workplace to send me a copy say 4th or 5th March that should be okay when sending application form as it will be within 28 days?

Also do I need to scan parents passport documents aswell?

Do all the documents needs to be within 28 days before doing the application form?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Yes, an employer letter dated 4th March would be fine
There's no reason to scan your parents' passports. They have nothing to do with the application, just stick to the checklist
Documents can be uploaded any time prior to your biometrics appointment


----------



## jambomambo (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi guys hope your all well, just a quick question Im starting to get all my documents scanned and wanted to know do I need to scan my wifes old passport before we were married or can we use the one she has now which was from 2015 and has her name changed etc? 

Also on the new passport it has all the travel stamps to which countries she has visited? Because we cant seem to find her old passport! 

When I did my wifes FLR M we just sent the current passport and there wasn’t any problems


----------



## jambomambo (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi guys hope everybody is well, I am almost finished compiling my ILR documents just had one issue today, I have received my Barclays Bank statements from August 2020 - February 2021 (March 2021 will be available online from 24/03/2021 and they will send that in the post) when I asked them to send in the post, they sent them today but they we not stamped or say Certified? 

Do we still need to have them stamped or has the rules changed now due to Covid? Ive asked them to resend again but unsure if they will be stamped or certified!


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

They don't need to be stamped or certified. If they were sent to you via post then they are original.


----------



## jambomambo (Sep 29, 2015)

Good evening everyone hope your all well, Just compiled my final ILR documents just needed a heads up if all good to go:-

The Mrs came to the UK on 13/04/2016 and for ILR I can apply 28 days before which would be 16/03/2021- I am going to do the online application this weekend.

Proof of Application
Applicant's passport - Wife

Sponsor signed declaration - By Me

Part 1 Consent to checks form signed by applicant - The Wife

Part 2 Consent to checks form signed by sponsor - Me

Proof of ID and Travel History
Applicant's BRP card - Wife

Sponsor passport (all pages scanned) - Me

Finance
6 months original payslips (covering September 2020 – March 2021)

Letter from Company to confirm wage slips authentic and genuine

6 months Bank Statements (covering Aug/September 2020 – March 2021) 

My Employer Letter confirming employment 

Residence in the UK
Accommodation
Parents' Land Registry document (downloaded from 2018) 

Letter from parents giving us permission to live in the house and my daughter - Mortgage free

Cohabitation
Correspondence Letters - It will be from each of the following months:

January 2019 - Applicant- Maternity Letter NHS
July 2019 - Sponsor - Child Benefit Letter
September 2019 - Joint Letter clinic appointment 
November 2019 - Sponsor claim letter accident - Tesco Insurance
April 2020 - Sponsor - Invoice from Screw fix
June 2020 - Applicant - Letter from Boots photos
September 2020 - Joint Letter clinic appointment 
December 2020 - Applicant - GP letter NHS
Feb 2021 - Applicant - Invoice copy 
March 2021 - Sponsor - BT cancel letter

Other
English B1 pass certificate

Life in the UK pass certificate pass screenshot from website

Marriage Certificate (translated to English / and original copy) 

Divorce certificate 

Daughter's birth certificate (British) 

Daughter's passport 

Letter dated in the last 3 months confirming daughter's address (i.e. from her school or GP)


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You can't use these... correspondence needs to be from official sources (insurance and clinic letter are debatable)

November 2019 - Sponsor claim letter accident - Tesco Insurance
April 2020 - Sponsor - Invoice from Screw fix
June 2020 - Applicant - Letter from Boots photos
September 2020 - Joint Letter clinic appointment 
Feb 2021 - Applicant - Invoice copy


----------



## jambomambo (Sep 29, 2015)

clever-octopus said:


> You can't use these... correspondence needs to be from official sources (insurance and clinic letter are debatable)
> 
> November 2019 - Sponsor claim letter accident - Tesco Insurance
> April 2020 - Sponsor - Invoice from Screw fix
> ...


I used similar letters to this for my wifes FLR M and that was approved.


----------



## jambomambo (Sep 29, 2015)

clever-octopus said:


> You can't use these... correspondence needs to be from official sources (insurance and clinic letter are debatable)
> 
> November 2019 - Sponsor claim letter accident - Tesco Insurance
> April 2020 - Sponsor - Invoice from Screw fix
> ...


I have had a look and these will be the following letters I will change and use:-

November 2019 - Sponsor - GP Letter
April 2020 - Joint - Natwest Bank statement
Feb 2021 - Sponsor - o2 phone bill statement

The rest I will use as they are from official sources for letters. That should hopefully be okay I guess?


----------



## jambomambo (Sep 29, 2015)

Good morning everyone hope your all well, Just compiled my final ILR documents just needed a heads up if all good to go:-

The Mrs came to the UK on 13/04/2016 and for ILR I can apply 28 days before which would be 16/03/2021 ( Just want make sure I wont get penalised for applying so early!!) - I am going to do the online application this week

Proof of Application
Applicant's passport - Wife

Sponsor signed declaration - By Me

Part 1 Consent to checks form signed by applicant - The Wife

Part 2 Consent to checks form signed by sponsor - Me

Proof of ID and Travel History
Applicant's BRP card - Wife

Sponsor passport (all pages scanned) - Me

Finance
6 months original payslips (covering September 2020 – March 2021)

Letter from Company to confirm wage slips authentic and genuine

6 months Bank Statements (covering Aug/September 2020 – March 2021) 

My Employer Letter confirming employment 

Residence in the UK
Accommodation
Parents' Land Registry document (downloaded from 2018) 

Letter from parents giving us permission to live in the house and my daughter - Mortgage free

Latest council tax - My dad

Cohabitation
Correspondence Letters - It will be from each of the following months:

January 2019 - Applicant- Maternity Letter NHS
July 2019 - Sponsor - Child Benefit Letter
September 2019 - Joint Letter clinic appointment 
November 2019 - Sponsor claim letter accident - Tesco Insurance
April 2020 - Sponsor - Invoice from Screw fix
June 2020 - Applicant - Letter from Boots photos
September 2020 - Joint Letter clinic appointment 
December 2020 - Applicant - GP letter NHS
Feb 2021 - Applicant - Invoice copy 
March 2021 - Sponsor - BT cancel letter

Other
English B1 pass certificate

Life in the UK pass certificate pass screenshot from website

Marriage Certificate (translated to English / and original copy) 

Divorce certificate 

Daughter's birth certificate (British) 

Daughter's passport 

Letter dated in the last 3 months confirming daughter's address (i.e. from her school or GP)

Me and my wife have limited correspondence and this has been mentioned in the accommodation letter that was written by dad and mum. I hope this list is more than sufficient would appreciate your feedback


----------



## jambomambo (Sep 29, 2015)

Can somebody please have a look at my checklist and advise? @clever-octopus if you could advise if possible? would appreciate it


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

These really aren't adequate. Don't you have a bank account? Is the BT letter for a landline? If so, don't you have BT bills?

November 2019 - Sponsor claim letter accident - Tesco Insurance
April 2020 - Sponsor - Invoice from Screw fix
June 2020 - Applicant - Letter from Boots photos
Feb 2021 - Applicant - Invoice copy 
March 2021 - Sponsor - BT cancel letter


----------



## jambomambo (Sep 29, 2015)

@nyclon 

In terms of the cohabitation letters I have looked into the advice you have mentioned and have managed to change things around and will use the following documents:-

August 2018
1. Applicant: - Hospital appointment letter NHS
1. Sponsor: - o2 Phone Bill statement

January 2019
2. Applicant: Maternity Letter NHS (Source 1)
2. Sponsor: Argos Card statement

June / July 2019
3. Applicant / Sponsor - NHS clinic appointment (Joint) (June) 
3. Sponsor: Child Benefit Letter (July 2019)

November 2019
4. Applicant / Sponsor - Natwest Bank Statement (Joint) 

April 2020
5. Applicant: Blood Test Appointment 
5. Sponsor: Salary increase letter from Employer

September 2020
6. Joint: Letter clinic appointment

February 2021
7. Applicant: Invoice copy (eBay invoice from a purchased item my wife bought)
7. Sponsor: - Sky Mobile Bill statement

How does this list look? Hopefully should be okay, Me and my wife don't have a-lot of correspondences as parents pay most utility bills. Ive mentioned this in the accommodation letter my parents have written.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You have one joint bank statement from Nov 2019 only? No joint insurance policies, utility bills etc. The correspondence you show could be for flat mates living at the same address.... but if it's all you have then it will have to do.


----------



## jambomambo (Sep 29, 2015)

Crawford said:


> You have one joint bank statement from Nov 2019 only? No joint insurance policies, utility bills etc. The correspondence you show could be for flat mates living at the same address.... but if it's all you have then it will have to do.


Thats all I have at the moment as my wife is a house wife and doesnt work and looks after our daughter at home. As my parents pay for most of the utility bills we have limited correspondences. I guess this will have to do, as I did the same with my wifes FLR M and caused no problems and was granted


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Why do you have only one joint bank statement from Nov 2019?


----------



## jambomambo (Sep 29, 2015)

Crawford said:


> Why do you have only one joint bank statement from Nov 2019?


Because I will use different letters for cohabitation, dont think I can use a joint bank statement for multiple times? Like Im going to use it for November 2019, could I use again say for April 2020 or July 2020 days etc?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You need to have at least 3 different sources overall. There's no rule against providing multiple statements from the same source


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

jambomambo said:


> Because I will use different letters for cohabitation, dont think I can use a joint bank statement for multiple times? Like Im going to use it for November 2019, could I use again say for April 2020 or July 2020 days etc?


Yes.......


----------



## jambomambo (Sep 29, 2015)

clever-octopus said:


> You need to have at least 3 different sources overall. There's no rule against providing multiple statements from the same source


Oh I see i wasn’t aware of this. Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## jambomambo (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey guys, just wanted to double check when I can do the online application for ILR ( dont want to get caught out and it’s refused!)

My wifes spouse visa was valid from 07/04/2016 and she came to UK 13/04/2016

BRP Leave to Enter - 04/05/2016
Expiry - 07/01/2019

BRP Leave to Remain - 18/01/2019
Expiry - 15/08/2021

So from this information her 5 year anniversary will be from when the visa was valid 13/04/2021 when she came to UK so to apply 28 days earlier it would 16/03/2021? 

@clever-octopus @nyclon would appreciate if you can advise if this is correct


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

There is a sticky at the top of the page (hard to miss) which explains when you can apply. Use the date calculator. It’s foolproof. 









When can I apply to renew my visa/apply for ILR?


Application date is the day you submit your online application. If you are here on family route (as spouse or unmarried partner), and you entered UK on 33-month visa, then the earliest you can apply to renew your leave on form FLR(M) is on the 30-month anniversary of your UK entry (not from...




www.expatforum.com





Mobile phone bills, invoices of any kind and credit card bills are not strong bf evidence for cohabitation.


----------



## jambomambo (Sep 29, 2015)

I have used the calculator and put 13/04/2021 as the 5 year anniversary date for when my wife entered the UK and then I selected minus the 5 years and 28 days which gave me 16/03/2021 hope thats the correct way of doing it?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If you put in your 5 year anniversay and subtracted 28 then that's your answer. It's not complicated.


----------

